# Der Schatz im Silbersee am Sonndach



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo, liebe Leutz,

es ist mal wieder soweit - am Sonntag werden die HÃ¼hner gesattelt und wir suchen zum X-ten Mal den Schatz im Silbersee. Einmal muss es ja klappen. 

Falls es nix wird, mit den Goldbarren, gibts zur EntschÃ¤digung wenigstens echte Trailjuwelen, wie sie in unserer Region Ã¤uÃerst selten sind. 
Feinste Fels- und Wurzelweglein rund um Bad Kreuznach werden uns zum hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Tour, dem Silbersee, fÃ¼hren. Dort gibts zur Belohnung dann auch Rast im Lemberghaus mit leckerem Kuchen bei genialer Aussicht.
Als Schatzsucher sollte man trailtechnisch also nicht vÃ¶llig ungeÃ¼bt sein. Aber dann machts richtig SpaÃ.

Auch die Kondition ist nicht ganz unwichtig, denn es erwarten uns um die 50 Km / 1300 Hm mit einigen kernigen Anstiegen. 

Hier noch mal die nÃ¼chternen Fakten:

*Startzeit:*
Sonntag, 05.08.07, 11 Uhr

*Startort:*
Bad Kreuznach, Parkplatz am Trimm-Dich-Pfad auf dem Kuhberg (wie Ã¼blich)

*Warum?*
Weils SpaÃ macht und die geilsten Trails weit und breit sind.

*Wer kann mit?*
*Jeder der Lust hat, ein funktionstÃ¼chtiges Bike reitet, nen Helm aufsetzt und sich hier anmeldet. Teilnehmerlimit pro Gruppe sind 12 Mitfahrer, d.h. insgesamt 24 Personen kÃ¶nnen sich hier anmelden. Dann ist finito.*

*Wer haftet?*(auÃer den Reifen)
Nichtmitglieder des Clubs Beinhart oder des IBC DIMB Racing Teams fahren auf eigene Gefahr mit. Es gelten die jeweiligen Teilnahmebedingungen (siehe www.mtb-club-beinhart.de und www.dimb.de).

*Guides*
Meinereiner und - wenn entsprechend viele Teilnehmer da sind - Mr. Cannondale als Guide der 2. (schnelleren) Gruppe.

*Wie schwer wirds?*
Fahrtechnisch mittel bis schwer (Trails Ã¼berwiegend im Schwierigkeitsgrad S1 bis S2 mit wenigen S3-Stellen) / konditionell mittel bis schwer.

*Wie hinkommen?*
Anfahrtbeschreibung: 
A 61 â Abf. Bad Kreuznach â 1. Ampel links â 3. Abfahrt im Kreisel Richtung Bosenheim â in Hackenheim rechts einbiegen â
HauptstraÃe rechts bergauf â auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim â nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts R. Tierheim â im Buswendekreis links auf Parkplatz am Trimmpfad

Oder umweltfreundlich mit der DB bis Hauptbahnhof Bad Kreuznach. Hier verabreden sich meist Gruppen ab MZ zwecks gÃ¼nstigem Gruppenticket. 

*Absage:*
Sollte das Wetter hundsmiserabel werden, gibts hier bis Sonntag FrÃ¼h um 08.30 Uhr eine Absage von mir. 


*Mehr Info?*
Tourbeschreibung mit HÃ¶henprofil und Roadbook auf  
http://mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=48&Itemid=28
Oder gerne auch Mail an kleinj (et) web.de oder 0178 / 78 555 62.


ich freu mich, mit Euch mal wieder die Trails zu surfen


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo Präsi,

nachdem ich dich bei unserer Feierabendrunde schon nach BK gefragt habe, melde ich mich doch gleich mal dafür an  

Wie kommst du nach BK? Wie beim letzten mal - hinrollern mit den Big Betty   ?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo Präsi,
> 
> Wie kommst du nach BK? Wie beim letzten mal - hinrollern mit den Big Betty   ?
> 
> ...



Da ich im Mom konditionell bissl durchhäng, werde ich wohl mit dem Zug ab Mü-Sa hingondeln... Sonst würde ich bestimmt auf dem Rückweg schlapp machen.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2007)

Mit dem Zug von MüSa aus hört sich gut an ...  

Ich würde mich anschließen, damit du nicht so alleine im Zug bist  
Können wir die Tage ja nochmal genauer planen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Wo ein Schatz gesucht wird bin ich selbstverständlich dabei! 

Edit: Gibt´s ein Teilnehmerlimit?


----------



## Arachne (30. Juli 2007)

Fein,  ich möchte mich hiermit auch anmelden!


----------



## Mr. Hide (30. Juli 2007)

Da simmer dabei, das ist prima,
viva Beinhartia.....

In diesem Sinne bis Sonndach


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wo ein Schatz gesucht wird bin ich selbstverständlich dabei!
> 
> Edit: Gibt´s ein Teilnehmerlimit?



In Anbetracht Deiner Leseleistung der vergangenen Tage mag ich Dir die Unaufmerksamkeit bezüglich meines obigen Postings ausnahmsweise mal nachsehen 

Maximal 24 (auf 2 Guides).


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Juli 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> In Anbetracht Deiner Leseleistung der vergangenen Tage mag ich Dir die Unaufmerksamkeit bezüglich meines obigen Postings ausnahmsweise mal nachsehen
> 
> Maximal 24 (auf 2 Guides).


Das war ja so fett und kursiv..., das mußte ich ja übersehen...


----------



## whitesummer (30. Juli 2007)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruss Kilian


----------



## Rampe (31. Juli 2007)

Hi, zusammen
würde auch gerne mitkommen, wäre das erstemal, habe aber schon viel gutes von der Tour gehört.

Gruss Stefan

P.S. : Wollte mich beim DIMB Anmelden bekomme aber immer Fehlermeldung, was ist da los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (31. Juli 2007)

Moin,
ich bin dabei und bringe noch einen  Teilnehmer mit.

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2007)

Ich werd dann wohl auch kommen


----------



## fUEL (31. Juli 2007)

Bin dabei am Sonntach
Bikergrüße  Frank


----------



## bitter sweet (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo und guten Morgen, 

...da melde ich mich auch gleich an und bin dabei


----------



## hottube (31. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich auch  

... auf auf zu den Trail Schätzen



/ Ciao Michael


----------



## Frank25 (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,

melde mich auch mal an und freu mich schon auf soviele nette Leute
und die lange nicht gefahrenen BK-Trails...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (31. Juli 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei. Auf dass die goldigen Barren des Schatzes ordentlich glänzen mögen bei hoffentlich passendem Wetter.

Gruss,  Rolf


----------



## caroka (31. Juli 2007)

Ich möchte auch mit.


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Juli 2007)

Zwischenstand 14 - muss wohl nicht alleine fahren  

also gehen noch 10...


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Juli 2007)

Wenn ich schon nicht mit kann (Urlaub)
will ich wenigstens beim 'Abmelden' dabei sein .
Euch viel Schbass.


----------



## zena (1. August 2007)

da mein zuständiger Zivi am Sonntag frei hat und auch kein Sozialdienst sich um mich kümmert, melde ich mich offiziell als NR 15 an und begebe mich in eure Obhut die unterschriebene Einverständnisserklärung meines Erziehungsberechtigten bringe ich mit

ich darf: alles essen was nicht mehr krabbelt, meine frei Meinung in jeder Situation äußern und meine Fahrweise voll ausleben 

ich darf nicht: mit zerrissenen Hosen heimkommen, geschweige denn von irgendwelchen Blessuren, nicht nach 20:00 Uhr heimkommen und ich darf auch nicht andere an an den Zöpfen langziehen 

so...darf ich jetzt mit?


----------



## zena (1. August 2007)

ach ja, sind da noch andere Mädchen dabei oder bin ich wieder die Einzige?


----------



## caroka (1. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> ach ja, sind da noch andere Mädchen dabei oder bin ich wieder die Einzige?



Na, ich.....
Ich bin die, die nachts nicht schnarcht.


----------



## zena (1. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Na, ich.....
> Ich bin die, die nachts nicht schnarcht.



ha ha ha  zum glück musste nicht wieder mit mir aufs zimmer...ich schnarche nicht...höchstens mache ich intensives atemtraining, das ist sehr leistungsfördernd 

abba schä dass es doch  noch ä mädsche mitkummt


----------



## Jürgen* (1. August 2007)

ich möchte dabei sein, sind noch plätze frei? 

wenn es klappt: biete mitfahrgelegenheit. ich habe einen bus und komme aus mörfelden. könnte evtl. 2 leute mit bike mitnehmen. bei interesse einfach eine email schicken. details klären wir dann.


----------



## mac tire (1. August 2007)

Grüßt Euch

Ich würde ja gerne mitkommen, bin aber am kommenden WE leider nicht
autorisiert.
Könnte mich vielleicht jemand aus dem Vordertaunus oder MTK mitnehmen?

Wäre wirklich nett.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arina (1. August 2007)

Hallo Thomas,
wie ich schon erwähnte,  kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, (Familie). Außerdem ist mein Fully außer Gefecht   - allerhand Verschleiß gewesen in den letzten 4 Wochen, so daß ich auch aus dem Grund hätte absagen müssen.
Du hast meine Sachen im Auto? 
Ich bin um 11.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt zwecks Übernahme.
Bis dann  

Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## carboni (1. August 2007)

Falls ich den Biketreff überstehe und die anschließende Fete (enn Nuller) überlebe, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## X-Präsi (1. August 2007)

18 - bis jetzt sind alle dabei. und die frauenquote ist auch schon da   kann aber gerne noch mehr werden, solange ihr mir nicht wieder berhoch wegfahrt 

6 können noch.


----------



## matthias2003 (2. August 2007)

Präsi schrieb:


> 18 - bis jetzt sind alle dabei.
> .....
> 
> 6 können noch.



Dann ist ja noch Platz, ich komme auch mit als Nr. 19!
Matthias


----------



## Die Blaue Elise (2. August 2007)

Ich (schon als Mr. Hide) angemeldet bringe noch einen mit.
Also sind es insgesamt 20.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. August 2007)

Ich werde voraussichtlich mit dem Rad nach KH radeln um dann so ziemlich die gleiche Strecke wie Präsi im normalem Tempo unter die Stollen zu nehmen: es wird also nicht gerast !!


----------



## matthias2003 (2. August 2007)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich werde voraussichtlich mit dem Rad nach KH radeln um dann so ziemlich die gleiche Strecke wie Präsi im normalem Tempo unter die Stollen zu nehmen: es wird also nicht gerast !!



Hi Uwe,

wann willst Du denn los? Evtl. komme ich mit Dir mit!
Matthias


----------



## Jürgen* (2. August 2007)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Ich werde voraussichtlich mit dem Rad nach KH radeln um dann so ziemlich die gleiche Strecke wie Präsi im normalem Tempo unter die Stollen zu nehmen: es wird also nicht gerast !!





Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> Guides
> Meinereiner und - wenn entsprechend viele Teilnehmer da sind - Mr. Cannondale als Guide der 2. (schnelleren) Gruppe.
> ...





sorry, bin noch nicht so oft in gruppen gefahren:
wer ist nun der guide der schnelleren truppe?
wie schnell ist schnell?
sind die strecken gleich?
kann man zunächst mit der schnelleren gruppe starten und wenn man platt ist auf die zweite gruppe warten?
gibt es gps daten zum download? (nur für den notfall)


----------



## Tonino (2. August 2007)

Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Ich komme aber aus der anderen Richtung (Idar-Oberstein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2007)

@difhjr: Wenn ich mich an die letzte Tour erinnere, war keine Gruppe wirklich viel schneller und beide waren eher auf Genuss ausgelegt. Die Schwierigkeit/der Anspruch bei dieser Tour liegt ja auch nicht im hoch kommen, sondern schon beim Runterfahren in dem (für meine Verhältnisse) teils ziemlich anspruchsvollen Gelände.
Letztes Mal sind die Gruppen nicht den gleichen Weg gefahren.



difhjr schrieb:


> wie schnell ist schnell?


Das wird dir nie jemand beantworten können.


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

nach meiner "niederlage" in eppstein zögere ich noch...
außerdem hab ich grad nur das fully fahrbereit.


----------



## Ruderbock (2. August 2007)

Bevor ich zu spät bin: ANMELDUNG!
Nachdem ich es jahrelang nicht geschafft hatte mim Tommes die Kreuznachrunde mitzufahren...
Aber: Mein Vater wird am Sa 60 und feiert... mal schauen wie lange die alten so machen und wie fit ich dann sein werde...

also bis dann
Jens


----------



## binmied (2. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Bin noch clublos und möchte auf diesen Wegen  die Beinharten mal kennenlernen.
Wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist dann bin ich dabei.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## caroka (2. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Ich komme aber aus der anderen Richtung (Idar-Oberstein).


Hi Tonino, ob Wahltho auch mit kommt? 


a.nienie schrieb:


> nach meiner "niederlage" in eppstein zögere ich noch...
> außerdem hab ich grad nur das fully fahrbereit.


Ich bin in Eppstein auch nach der Hälfte ausgestiegen aber was ich bisher über die Tour gehört habe............*schwärm*


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> nach meiner "niederlage" in eppstein zögere ich noch...
> außerdem hab ich grad nur das fully fahrbereit.


Einfach diesmal etwas kürzer anziehen, dann geht das schon.   Die Runde ist auch weniger "CC-lastig" als Eppstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

ok, ich hab grad überschlagen.
hoffe in der langsameren truppe ist noch ein platz frei.

mitfahrer ab mz hbf zwecks ticket teilen?


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Einfach diesmal etwas kürzer anziehen, dann geht das schon.


ich wusste, dass das jetzt kommt.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ok, ich hab grad überschlagen.


Wie das denn? Ich hoffe, du hast dir nicht weh getan!


----------



## a.nienie (2. August 2007)

routine.
also rein zusammenzähltechnisch, 
müßte noch platz sein.
das oben war ne anmeldung von mir


----------



## Rampe (2. August 2007)

Hi, 
ich hätte noch einen Kanidaten der gerne mitfahren würde, er hört auf den Namen Denis (jedenfalls meistens).


----------



## X-Präsi (2. August 2007)

alle, die bis jetzt gepostet haben, sind dabei  +1 vom Donnerstags-Bingen-Treff heisst:


wir sind voll!!! 

wer jetzt noch mit will muss schon jemand um die ecke bringen oder warten, bis einer freiwillig wieder aussteigt.

ich weiss ja nicht, ob ich es schon erwähnte, aber wer unangemeldet erscheint, kann wieder heimfahren oder mit 200 m Abstand unseren Spuren folgen (die wir natürlich nicht hinterlassen)


----------



## Mr Cannondale (2. August 2007)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> wann willst Du denn los? Evtl. komme ich mit Dir mit!
> Matthias



Ich werde gegen 9 Uhr von Budenheim losfahren: die fahrzeit nach KH ist ca 1h30min, sodass wir locker nach KH radeln können


----------



## Tonino (3. August 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Hi Tonino, ob Wahltho auch mit kommt?



Hallo Caro,
wenn ich nicht schon Samstag nach Hause fahren würde hätten wir zusammen fahren können.


----------



## caroka (3. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Hallo Caro,
> wenn ich nicht schon Samstag nach Hause fahren würde hätten wir zusammen fahren können.



Das hätte mich gefreut. 

CU on Trail


----------



## hottube (3. August 2007)

Hi,

eine kurze Frage, hat jemand den Namen der Strasse die zum Treffpunkt führt? 
-> dann kann ich mir das auf der Karte heraussuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen* (3. August 2007)

hottube schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine kurze Frage, hat jemand den Namen der Strasse die zum Treffpunkt führt?
> -> dann kann ich mir das auf der Karte heraussuchen.



es müßte die rheingrafenstrasse sein. schau mal hier:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&geocode=&saddr=49.821926,7.863733&daddr=&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=17&mra=dme&sll=49.8223,7.864162&sspn=0.004762,0.009978&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17&om=1


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (3. August 2007)

Shit,  

ein bisschen zu spät!  

Setze mich hiermit offiziel auf den 1. Platz der Warteliste. Wäre schön, wenn die "Absager" dies rechtzeitig posten würden. Ansonsten geht`s halt Richtung Feldberg -is ja auch ganz nett


----------



## Turbotom (3. August 2007)

Schon voll? Schade !!!!  

Hallo setze mich als zweiten Nachrücker ein.


----------



## Tonino (4. August 2007)

Hallo,

hier ist der erste freie Platz. Ich habe mich gestern leider beim Training so verletzt, dass ich morgen nicht mitfahren kann. Meine Wade zwickt so sehr das es wohl morgen nix wird. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht aber kann es wohl nicht ändern. 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei.


----------



## caress (4. August 2007)

difhjr schrieb:


> es müßte die rheingrafenstrasse sein. schau mal hier:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=de&geocode=&saddr=49.821926,7.863733&daddr=&mrcr=0&mrsp=0&sz=17&mra=dme&sll=49.8223,7.864162&sspn=0.004762,0.009978&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17&om=1



genau, die rheingrafenstraße.
der bahnübergang ist derzeit gesperrt
-> ringstraße, dann links in die rheingrafenstraße abbiegen


ansonsten: happy trails


----------



## caroka (4. August 2007)

Tonino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist der erste freie Platz. Ich habe mich gestern leider beim Training so verletzt, dass ich morgen nicht mitfahren kann. Meine Wade zwickt so sehr das es wohl morgen nix wird. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht aber kann es wohl nicht ändern.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß morgen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei.



Oh  
Dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Turbotom (4. August 2007)

Hallo da sich bis 15.15 Uhr niemand  auf den freien Platz angemeldet hat melde ich mich hiermit an.


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (4. August 2007)

Turbotom schrieb:


> Hallo da sich bis 15.15 Uhr niemand  auf den freien Platz angemeldet hat melde ich mich hiermit an.



Da gibt es wohl ein Missverständnins   - 1. Platz der Warteliste bedeutet:
Sagt einer ab - bin ich dabei    

Bis morgen!


----------



## a.nienie (4. August 2007)

fährt jemand mit dem zug und hat nen plan wie man vom bahnhof zum treffpunkt kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (4. August 2007)

a.nienie schrieb:


> fährt jemand mit dem zug und hat nen plan wie man vom bahnhof zum treffpunkt kommt?


 
Ich fahre nicht mit dem Zug, will aber gerne versuchen es Dir zu erklären.


aus dem Bahnhof heraus nach links über die Brücke nach der Brücke rechts, links , gerade aus in die Mannheimer Strasse, dann musst Du Dich nach rechts orientieren 2 Strassen parallel dann links nach oben.

Der Trim Dich Pfad ist oben in der Rheingrafenstrasse; das ist einer der höchsten Punkte innerhalb Kh 

Anderer Weg ist 
Bahnhof gerade aus auf der Strasse Richtung Bad Münster; nach 400 m ca geht es links in die Rheingrafenstrasse; die ist mit einer mittlere Steigung von 4 bis 5 % ungefähr 2 km lang bis zu dem Parkplatz. ( hier war aber noch vor kurzem ne riesige Baustelle) 

Hoffe, Dir irgendwie zu helfen mit der Beschreibung.

cu domani


----------



## a.nienie (5. August 2007)

danke 

c u soon


----------



## Jürgen* (5. August 2007)

hallo,
ich bin wohl der erste der von der tour zurück ist. also ich fand's super! prima guide, tolle mitfahrer und geile strecke! es gabe einige stellen wo ich lieber abgestiegen bin, für mich war wichtig dabei zu sein und heil im sattel wieder anzukommen. meine persönliches ziel habe ich erreicht  
also nochmal vielen dank an thomas und alle mitfahrer.
jürgen


----------



## Lucafabian (5. August 2007)

War wie immer ne geile Tour, Wetter war fast zu warm


----------



## fUEL (5. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> War wie immer ne geile Tour, Wetter war fast zu warm


Fand die Tour prima besonders die Neuigkeiten - Bei dem körperlichen Einsatz mit dem Doppelkolbengerät wurde es natürlich auch besonders warm, gell uwe

Da mir die Wärme aber auch immer ziemlich zusetzt kann ich mit Dir mitfühlen. ( ich versuche es nicht noch zu steigern )

Bleib geschmeidig wia akatztn  

Wer hat eigentlich den Schatz mitgenomme??


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2007)

Moin zusammen!

Wieder einigermaßen ausgeschlafen möchte ich mich erst mal bei Präsi für die gewohnt extraklassige Tourenführung und bei der Gruppe für die gute Stimmung bedanken.   
War gestern, vor allem gegen Ende ziemlich platt und lustlos und hab mich bergauf ziemlich gequält. Dabei waren´s eigentlich nur 1280 hm auf 53 km, aber die hohen Temperaturen und der wenige Schlaf haben ganz schön rein gehauen.   
Bergab war´s aber wieder mal erstklassig schön!   Tolle Trails auf rotem Boden, immer schön am Hang und Spitzkehren ohne Ende. Die gingen auch schon viel besser dieses Jahr, wobei ich da immer noch viel Verbesserungsbedarf hab. Daher war der Rothefels bergab auch nicht so toll, weil ich einfach nie ins flüssige Fahren gekommen bin und auch am doch sehr grezwertigen Barney hab ich nicht so die Freude gehabt. Aber man muß ja auch an seine Grenzen gehen, um sie zu kennen.  Alle anderen Trails, vor allem Ho-Chi-Minh, Lemberg und die Zick-Zack-Abfahrt von dem einen Gasthaus (Sprick???) waren erste Sahne und haben das Grinsen bis weit hinter die Ohren gezogen.   
Kreuznach ist jedes Mal wieder ein besonderes Erlebnis, das sich nicht mit unseren Touren hier in der Gegend vergleichen läßt. Wenn man dann noch so ´ne nette Truppe (wirklich ziemlich homogen bis kurz vor Schluss) dabei hat, dann kann auch die Pannenserie in Bad Münster am Stein den Spaß nicht wirklich vermiesen, auch wenn ich da schon seeeehr müde war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (6. August 2007)

hallo jungs und caro 

danke vielmals für die super-geile to(rt)ur gestern. ein hauch intramuskulärer erinnerungen verspüre ich immer noch. aber dank saunawetter zeigte die waage heute morgen ein kilo weniger  
...die pfalz überrascht mich immer wieder nicht nur dass es mehrere lembergs gibt(ich dachte tatsächlich dass wir von kreuznach nach lemberg im wasgau fahren) sondern auch ordentlich anspruchsvolle trails  als der liebe gott die alpen gestrickt hat ist ihm noch bissle material übrig geblieben und es verschwänderisch in die pfalz gestreut. hmmm ob ich deshalb nochmal in die kirche eintrete????
....wie auch immer...bevor ich hier wieder mal den sinn des lebens erforsche - was eindeutig auf zwei rädern stattfindet - möchte ich mich bei thomas und achim bedanken für das super guiding  und eure nette art...und ich finde achim hat gar net soooo große hände 

ciao zena


----------



## a.nienie (6. August 2007)

hallo zielgruppe + guides.
hat richtig laune gemacht mit Euch 

trails vom feinsten!
ich brauch definitiv mehr bergaufpower,
damit ich bergab mehr pushen kann


----------



## Rampe (6. August 2007)

Hi,

das wirklich eine super Tour gestern, ich bin noch nie an einem tag soviel Spitzkehren gefahren.
Vielen Dank an die Guides und die Supertruppe, hat echt spassgemacht mit euch! (habe immernoch ein dauergrinsen im Gesicht)     

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2007)

Auch wenn unsere Gruppe den Namensgeber der Tour nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hat, war es eine tolle Runde mit netten Leuten und wenig Pannen  

Allerdings hat es der Wettergott, aus meiner Sicht, ein bißchen zu warm werden lassen  

Danke auch an Präsi, der mich bis vor die Haustür gefahren hat, und mir so einen zusätzlichen Anstieg zum Schluss erspart hat   

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## caroka (6. August 2007)

Hi Jungs und Zena, 

ich war gestern so platt......und trotzdem habe ich Kreuznach sehr gut in Erinnerung. Bestimmt haben mir gestern nur die hohen Temperaturen zugesetzt.....nicht die Anstiege.   Bergab hab ich mich gewundert, dass es so gut für mich lief. Gegen Halbzeit haben mir auch die Abfahrten richtig Spass gemacht.  Man muss es nur laufen lassen *schneidauf*.
Einen Dank an den Guide Achim
und @Gruppe
Es hat richtig Spass mit Euch gemacht.


----------



## binmied (7. August 2007)

Hallo Leute ,
war ne geile tour am sonntag hat echt spass gemacht     
ich werd demächst mal bei einer samstags tour vorbeischauen.....

thomas


----------



## zena (8. August 2007)

hi jungs,
hat jemand von euch die tour aufgezeichnet oder auswendig gemerkt? würde mich freuen über paar tips im .gpx oder .ovl form um es nachzufahren.

grüße zena


----------



## binmied (8. August 2007)

hallo,
ich hab sie mir gemerkt...ich werd sie bestimmt noch das eine oder andere mal fahren. (komme zufällig aus der gegend)   

gruß thomas


----------



## Tonino (8. August 2007)

binmied schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich hab sie mir gemerkt...ich werd sie bestimmt noch das eine oder andere mal fahren. (komme zufällig aus der gegend)
> 
> gruß thomas



Nimmst du mich dann mit??? Ich komme auch aus der Gegend.


----------



## X-Präsi (9. August 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hi jungs,
> hat jemand von euch die tour aufgezeichnet oder auswendig gemerkt? würde mich freuen über paar tips im .gpx oder .ovl form um es nachzufahren.
> 
> grüße zena




ich hab sie mir auch gemerkt und nehm dich vielleicht auch nóch mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (12. August 2007)

Nett - sehr nett.



Bilder:
http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/Silberseetour2007?authkey=Au3CWldVgqU

Gruß
Achim


----------



## fUEL (16. August 2007)

War heute wieder da und hab die Runde bis auf eine Stelle ( zweite Abfahrt vom Birkerhof) erneut gefahren.

Einfach -Sahne 

Gruß Frank


----------

